# BSOD Error 0*0000007b, While installing server 2003



## sayyed taslim (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a problem while installing Windows server 2003, It gives me BSOD With error 0*000007b,
and comments like check for virus, chkdsk f paramater is not defined.
remove any newly add hardware drive .

i am using compaq cq60-104tu machine.

now how should i install it.

any guidance.

Regardsy.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The error means just as it says: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE. It means that when attempting to access and mount the drive that Windows Server 2003 will install on, it fails. There can be many reasons that could cause this, but often it is because the drive is bad and must be replaced.

You should first attempt to remedy using the Recovery Console. You can access it by doing the following (taken from this article):



> Use the Recovery Console on a Computer that Does Not Start
> NOTE: You must be logged on as Administrator or as a member of the Administrators group to perform this procedure. Also, if your computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may prevent you from completing this procedure.
> 
> To run the Recovery Console, follow these steps:
> ...


When you are in the Recovery Console, type _chkdsk /R_. Let it finish. If it comes up with multiple bad block/sector errors, you most certainly have a bad drive. When it is done, check if that resolves the problem. If it does not, go back to the Recovery Console and use _fixboot_ followed by _fixmbr_. You may have to give _fixmbr_ a drive letter for the drive you want to install Server 2003 on (so for drive C it would be _fixmbr C_). Hopefully that all works.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set sata to be seen as ide in the bios


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

He could have raid running on the system? 
Need to get and load the raid drivers during the 2k3 install 

Need more information about your hardware


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I always figured if he needed special RAID drivers that it would request it early during the installation process, otherwise he wouldn't even be able to see the drive/partition he wants to install Server 2003 on when it asks him where to install it. I could be wrong though, but that's how it usually happened with me.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well he is saying during install so that is the question OP can answer 
could be the drivers or the configuration of his drive in BIOS as dai stated


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, just getting an update to see if there's any progress on this. Thanks.


----------

